# cordless renovations chargers



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello guys,

Ovet=r the weekend I purchased a 18.5 volt lithium battery pack for my piko 0-6-0. My question is, what inexpensive charger would you recommend? Id like to spend less than $50.00, but i want something I know is going to work fast and charge the battery completely. Ive seen alot of "universal chargers" on eBay, but they seem kinda cheap. any advice?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy perfectly good five cell Li-Ion chargers from Hobby King or Oomodel in Hong Kong. Anywhere from around US$30 up to US$70.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I used a 12 volt li-on battery, squeezed my RC receiver, mylocosound and a small speaker into it. The 12 volt li-on battery came with it's charger and runs for hours. Here is a pic: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/Piko_Cab_Command_battery_slides_in_.jpg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

All Battery has nice chargers at a reasonable price also for Cordless Renovations batteries putting out various voltages. 

Ed


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

All our chargers are Smart Chargers including the CR-1, which charges four different battery chemsitries from 7.2V Nickel - 22.2V Lithium and has a built in gas gauge. This is made in the USA! 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America!


----------

